# Cant Hook or Peavy?



## 046 (Jul 31, 2008)

So what's your preference... Cant Hook or Peavey or Cant Hook with a log lift? 

been using a antique cant hook that the foot is about worn out. it's also past time to replace the wood handle. should have been thinking about getting a LogRite instead. http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=logrite&PageNo=1&x=0&y=0

can't imagine handling 3ft + oaks without a cant hook. 

so what's your preference... Cant Hook or Peavey or Cant Hook w/log lift? 

http://peaveymfg.com/logging tools.html

http://www.ruralheritage.com/logging_camp/peavey.htm


----------



## OilHead (Jul 31, 2008)

From what I have read a cant hook is more suited to lumber yards. There's a guy selling stihl 60" peaveys on flea bay. Its pretty much the same as the logrite but much prefer the orange look so I can find the dam thing & it doesnt get left. The lift is going to be useless on big stuff & you dont want one with the shorter wood handle either.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the log lift cant hook, got one from bailey's the handle could be a bit longer. But I mainly cut firewood in the 10''- 20''range. I find it useless on lifting big logs. It is handy though for lifting 8'-12' of the tree when it's lying on the forest floor for bucking. I also use it to twist hung up trees out of other trees as I cut allot of small Lodge pole dead pine in very heavy timber. The trees grow close together 8' apart and there in no way for it to fall without getting hung up. The dead trees are usually the small ones don't laugh some are only 8'' but are 40' tall and easy fire wood for me. They get hung up I give them a twist with the cant hook to get them out of the live trees. Sometimes I just look for the small ones that the wind blew over


----------



## skid row (Jul 31, 2008)

I have both the cant and peavy. I tend to use the cant most of the time now that I have replaced the handle. A buddy has a cant with lift and it's ok for small stuff, but big 30"+ logs the cant is the ticket.


----------



## 046 (Jul 31, 2008)

hmmm.. so you think cant hook is better than peavy for the big logs



skid row said:


> I have both the cant and peavy. I tend to use the cant most of the time now that I have replaced the handle. A buddy has a cant with lift and it's ok for small stuff, but big 30"+ logs the cant is the ticket.


----------



## skid row (Aug 1, 2008)

I think a cant without the lift is more effective. Try rolling a 30"+ diameter oak log up on the lift part of the cant attachment. The weight will sink the leg into the ground.

As for the cant or peavy I find it easier without any lift attachment. But the cant lift works well for cutting rounds in smaller diameter logs.


----------



## skid row (Aug 1, 2008)

So my vote is for a long handle(5') cant hook. Dont get a short handle one used mostly by the sawyers at the saw mill.


----------



## 046 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks... using a 60in+ long wood handle cant now. it's slipping real bad due to cant teeth worn out. have already moved a butt load of large wood (3ft+ oaks) with this old cant hook. 

so trying to find out if going to a pointed peavy would be any improvement? 

if I get a log lift, it's going to get in the way most of the time. so being able to remove log lift is a must. otherwise going without log lift.


----------



## skid row (Aug 1, 2008)

The pointed peavy will dig right into the bark. Another plus for the peavy is ya can stick it into the ground instead of laying it on the ground. 

Maybe you could weld a piece of steel along the heel of your worn cant. Then take an angle grinder and cut some new teeth into the steel.

Be like new and wont slip.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have both a peavy and Cantdog/timberjack. I find that I use the cantdog (with log lift removed) most of the time. It's a 60" handled model and works great.


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 1, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> I have both a peavy and Cantdog/timberjack. I find that I use the cantdog (with log lift removed) most of the time. It's a 60" handled model and works great.



Wow, Zodiac, I'm surprised - wasn't inventor Joseph Peavey a fellow Mainer?


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 1, 2008)

View attachment 75402







During WWII, we all know about the Rosie the Riveters who built planes, tanks, etc.

In NH, in the wake of the 1938 hurricane which generated a tremendous amount of blowdown, women worked as lumberjills.

This gal worked at a sawmill on Turkey Pond on the outskirts of Concord.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never used either of them but from what I've read most people like the cant in smaller stuff and the peavey in the larger stuff.

I'm making a cant hook but I've got sidetracked and haven't finished it. I'm not going to put a jack on it but thought I'd get a wedge shaped piece of wood that flattens out on top to try and get logs off of the ground.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 1, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> Wow, Zodiac, I'm surprised - wasn't inventor Joseph Peavey a fellow Mainer?



Yep he was and actually they are still made down the road in Eddington, Maine just outside of Bangor on Rt 9. I bought both of mine at the factory store there. http://peaveymfg.com/showroom.html


----------



## 046 (Aug 1, 2008)

History of The Peavey

Joseph Peavey

It was in the Spring of 1857 that Joseph Peavey made the first tool to become known as the PEAVEY. With the first tool began the organization of the Peavey Manufacturing Company, which for over 150 consecutive years now has been making Peaveys and shipping them with other logging tools throughout the U.S. and many foreign countries.

The event took place in Stillwater, Maine in the heart of the booming logging industry. One day a log drive became hung up on the Stillwater Branch of the famous Penobscot River. Joseph Peavey, who invented the Peavey Hoist for pulling stumps and hoisting gates on dams, the first hay press, the first wooden screw vice, the first clapboard water wheel, unspillable inkwell, and many other things, lay flat on a bridge overhead watching the men with their improvised prys trying to free the jam. Seeing the unsteadiness of the prys and realizing they needed something different, the idea came to him that he could make a better tool.

So he jumped up, as the story goes, went back to his blacksmith shop and directed his son Daniel to make a clasp with lips, then make holes in the lips to put a bolt through on which to hang a dog (or hook) and toe rings below the clasp to the bottom of the handle. Finally, a pick was driven into the end of the handle. The tool was turned over to River Driver William Hale who pronounced it a great success.

Later, Joseph Peavey made the first PEAVEY using a solid socket, in place of toe rings, with a driven pick. The improved Patent PEAVEY - solid Socket and Pick combined, later to be called the Bangor or Rafting Peavey, was invented by James Henry Peavey, grandson of Joseph.

The present facility of the Peavey Manufacturing Co. is located just five miles down the river from where this historical event took place.

http://peaveymfg.com/history.htm


----------



## acer saccharum (Aug 1, 2008)

skid row said:


> The pointed peavy will dig right into the bark. Another plus for the peavy is ya can stick it into the ground instead of laying it on the ground.
> 
> Maybe you could weld a piece of steel along the heel of your worn cant. Then take an angle grinder and cut some new teeth into the steel.
> 
> Be like new and wont slip.




I use a 60" Peavey and like being able to stick it in the ground. You don't have to bend over to pick it up.


----------



## 046 (Aug 1, 2008)

so what's the advantage of going with a 60in peavy VS a 60in cant?

besides being able to stick in the ground...



acer saccharum said:


> I use a 60" Peavey and like being able to stick it in the ground. You don't have to bend over to pick it up.


----------



## stephen44 (Aug 1, 2008)

so - i'm new to all this - has any one got a video of these in action - can't get my head around how it lifts please ?

thanks Stephen


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 1, 2008)

Peavey.

It will take care if you. All you really need to do is raise the log above ground a little so that your saw does not touch the ground as you cut. You do, therefore, *not *need to roll the big log completely over, just lift it a bit. The Peavey makes all of this possible because it supplies enormous leverage.

Peaveys have saved thousands of sawblade sharpenings and I believe that's why this tool was invented in the first place.


----------



## skid row (Aug 2, 2008)

IMHO I just use the 60" cant. It gets the job done.


----------



## 046 (Aug 2, 2008)

let's say I've got to unload 4ft + DBH tree sections, that's been dropped on to my trailer by a crane. (20k+ lbs load)

naturally I'm going to need as much leverage as possible. so 60in handle is a no brainer. 

what I'm trying to figure out is .... which would be better ... peavy with it's spike... or cant with it's sideways teeth. both have the same hook, difference is how the tool anchors it's pivot point.

seems both can get the job done...


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 2, 2008)

046,
Take it from me, buy a Logrite peavey with the stand. I can't believe a tool as well made as this one are still being made, and made in the U.S.A. yet. I bought mine over a year ago and haven't had one problem with it. It's the 60 inch model, attached is a pic.
If you buy this tool, your grand kid's kids will still be using it.


----------



## 046 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks.. I'm either going to get a logrite setup like yours or a 66in Bangor Rafting Peavey. since I've already got a cant hook that could be easily repaired. 

really like the idea of dealing with the original inventor's kin folks. supporting American companies should be all our goal. anytime an american company makes a world class product at compititive prices. they deserve your business!!!

------------
Bangor Rafting Peavey

The socket and pick of this Peavey are forged into one piece, thereby eliminating any shoulder where the socket and pick meet. This is the strongest most durable Peavey and is the favorite on jobs involving prying and lifting. It was invented by J. Henry Peavey, grandson of Joseph, in 1873. Fitted with 2 3/8" diameter quality hardwood handles and a Western Duck Bill Hook.

http://peaveymfg.com/bangorraftingpeavey.htm









A. Stanton said:


> 046,
> Take it from me, buy a Logrite peavey with the stand. I can't believe a tool as well made as this one are still being made, and made in the U.S.A. yet. I bought mine over a year ago and haven't had one problem with it. It's the 60 inch model, attached is a pic.
> If you buy this tool, your grand kid's kids will still be using it.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 2, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> 046,
> Take it from me, buy a Logrite peavey with the stand. I can't believe a tool as well made as this one are still being made, and made in the U.S.A. yet. I bought mine over a year ago and haven't had one problem with it. It's the 60 inch model, attached is a pic.
> If you buy this tool, your grand kid's kids will still be using it.



I have a Peavey Manufacturing peavey in the barn that's probably 80+ yrs old and still has the original handle on it! Not saying the Logrite isn't a great tool, I'm just saying that used properly a 60" peavey or my preferance Cantdog (mine is a timber jack with the stand removed) is an excellent tool that has stood the test of time. For the price of your Logrite, you could buy both a Peavey and a cantdog (canthook). 

046 I think you'd be quite a happy camper with that puppy you posted! Think they are about $69 and will outlast you and me added together!

For the guy (Stephen) who asked about lift obviously you understand how the timberjack lifts onto the stand? Well what Wood Doc is talking about is hooking on and pulling the log till the handle is on the ground effectively "lifting" the log slightly out of the dirt onto the handle. You can also roll it onto a branch or small round.


----------



## Husky137 (Aug 2, 2008)

Definitely prefer the cant hook over the peavey. I have used both. Also used the timberjack. Much quicker to use without that stupid foot, just roll the log and finish the cuts.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought the 48 in. logrite canthook. I wanted one that would fit inside the truck.
I've turned 48 in logs 10 ft long with it, seems like plenty of leverage.

Homeowners that I work for always comment on it, never mind the 1100.00 saw beside it.

Mine is painted orange and has a stihl sticker on it.
Pictures really don't do it justice.
It's built like a tank, there'e no doubt in my mind that it'll outlast me and the next owner.


----------



## stephen44 (Aug 3, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> For the guy (Stephen) who asked about lift obviously you understand how the timberjack lifts onto the stand? Well what Wood Doc is talking about is hooking on and pulling the log till the handle is on the ground effectively "lifting" the log slightly out of the dirt onto the handle. You can also roll it onto a branch or small round.



gotcha - thanks !!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 3, 2008)

I use the canthook all the time, I really dpn't know how people move around the big rounds without one.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 3, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> I use the canthook all the time, I really dpn't know how people move around the big rounds without one.


They don't very easily. For a long log, you can usually find one or two sections that are off the ground just enough to complete a bucking cut, unless the tree is rather straight and you are on dead flat terrain. 

Let's say you have a 7-foot, 24" dia. round that could easily weigh 1,500 lb. Without the peavey, my procedure is to make the three partial bucking cuts to get four billets, taking the cuts to within 1" to 2" of the ground or so. Sometimes you can then roll the log by rocking it, and complete the cuts.

However, if it still will not budge, then you look for a shovel and dig underneath one of your saw kerfs. That is last resort, but I have done it to save the sawchain. The worst thing you can do is complete the cut with the sawchain throwing dirt, unless of course, you enjoy the downtime required to sharpen the chain each time that happens.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 3, 2008)

I usually cut the chunks about 3/4 the way down, Then roll the trunk over with the canthook and finish them off. That way you never hit the ground.


----------



## 046 (Aug 3, 2008)

having switched to square chain... can't operate without some type of cant hook for larger wood. 

it's second nature to stop well before hitting the ground. then roll over with cant to finish cut. 

whereas before with round chain... I'd keep cutting until I kissed the bark. no more ... with square chain, best to stay away from dirt! one touch and chain is done :censored:


----------



## 046 (Aug 5, 2008)

arrrgggg... almost ordered a 60in Logrite Peavy w/log lift option today. ran into closing time... will try again tomorrow...

sure was a tossup between getting a real bangor 60in Peavy or the logrite. both are american made.

checked out the Stihl verson of logrite... local shop had to order it and it was going to cost 30% more to get an orange version of logrite. and I had to drive in to pre-pay... that knocked stihl peavy out of the running.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 5, 2008)

046 said:


> arrrgggg... almost ordered a 60in Logrite Peavy w/log lift option today. ran into closing time... will try again tomorrow...
> 
> sure was a tossup between getting a real bangor 60in Peavy or the logrite. both are american made.
> 
> checked out the Stihl verson of logrite... local shop had to order it and it was going to cost 30% more to get an orange version of logrite. and I had to drive in to pre-pay... that knocked stihl peavy out of the running.



For 30% more i would have went with the blue too.

The shop coud have sold it to ya for the same price , my stihl 48 in cant was 90.00


----------



## 046 (Aug 5, 2008)

found someone to sell a 60in logrite peavy for $90 , log lift was $27 with $17 shipping. they tried to back out, but did honor posted price. so no more deals at $90 for 60in model. 

it's on the way... should have it in 4-5 days..



reachtreeservi said:


> For 30% more i would have went with the blue too.
> 
> The shop coud have sold it to ya for the same price , my stihl 48 in cant was 90.00


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 5, 2008)

046 said:


> found someone to sell a 60in logrite peavy for $90 , log lift was $27 with $17 shipping. they tried to back out, but did honor posted price. so no more deals at $90 for 60in model.
> 
> it's on the way... should have it in 4-5 days..


Wished you live closer to me; you could use that peavey to help me tackle this free pile of pine that a tree service was kind enough to give me.


----------



## 046 (Aug 8, 2008)

just got in my new 60in Logrite with log lift attachment....

have not used logrite very much yet.... but first impressions is it's a pig! 
my old wood cant hook felt MUCH better. 

part of it is the hook... logrite's hook is blunt from the factory. vs my old hook was hand sharpen to a nice point. I'll be putting a sharp edge on logrite hook soon. 

logrite's log lift attachment make logrite feel even more of a pig. it's flat cumbersome to use with log lift attached. good thing it slip right off. being able to use the log lift was on of the main reason I went with logrite instead of Peavy mfg's bangor peavy. 

part of it is probably switching from a cant to a peavy. leveraging from side of round tip is completely different from leveraging against cant teeth. 

will be ordering a cant socket to fix my old cant from Peavy mfg.


----------



## 046 (Aug 9, 2008)

reprofiled hook tip on new Logrite. 

it's now got a nice sharp tip, similar to my old cant hook. 
now logrite hook grabs good as my old hook. logrite doesn't feel as much a pig. 

still need some time to get used to a peavy vs cant hook. 

called logrite and requested a tip to convert to cant. they said it wouldn't work... don't see why not.... will construct a cant tip for logrite peavy.


----------



## 046 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Logrite update...*

spoke with Logrite last week about how unhappy I was with their product... seems I had made an expensive mistake in ordering the wrong model. 

had been using a cant hook, but ordered a 60in peavey with log lift attachment.... mistake... 

Logrite sent me a cant hook tip, they warned that the factory usually presses in the cant tip. 

received the cant tip today and eagerly installed the tip. had to drive out the pin holding the spike tip in. then cant tip slide right in. after driving the pin home. 

I picked up logrite w/cant tip... it felt like a completely different tool. 
really like my Logrite now!!! sharpening the hook and changing to cant tip did the trick. 

went outside and rolled a log... felt great! lots of leverage. 

found out ... if one needs to do lots of prying, then peavey is the way to go... if one is only rolling logs... cant hook may be better. 

cant hook pivots on the cant tip VS peavey pivots on side of spike. both work well, with cant hook having a much more positive engagement. 

peavey has the advantage of being able to stick into ground while not in use. still plan getting a Peavey mfg bangor rafting peavey in the future.

Logrite has excellent customer service!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 14, 2008)

I just received my Peavey Mfg. 48" Peavey today and took a few minutes to move some 40" diameter x 18"-24" long pine biscuits around.

   NICE!!   


.


----------



## 046 (Aug 15, 2008)

yup.. was really torn between ordering logrite or peavey mfg...

may take me a bit... I'll end up having both...best of old school and best high tech... Peavey mfg and Logrite...



LarryTheCableGuy said:


> I just received my Peavey Mfg. 48" Peavey today and took a few minutes to move some 40" diameter x 18"-24" long pine biscuits around.
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## damifino (Aug 15, 2008)

It's age.... I can't hook or peavy anymore either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2008)

That was really nice of them to send you another end. It does look like it will grab the log better now.


----------



## KindlingKing (Aug 16, 2008)

Got the 78" LogRite cant hook with the log stand and have no problems putting 2 foot to 3 foot logs up on the stand. Leverage is great. I recommend this over the 60" cant hook or peavey any day if you work with bigger wood regularly.


----------



## maul ratt (Sep 19, 2008)

*Logrite cant question*

I was wondering if the Logrite canthook will stand up on it own when a log lift is attached? I have the peavey setup and I like being able to poke it in the ground so I don't have to bend down to pick it up. If I can switch out the tips, I'm thinking about trying the cant.

:wave:


----------



## OilHead (Sep 19, 2008)

*Northern Tools -5 ft. Peavey or 5 ft. Cant hook*

Near as I can tell the 5 ft. orange color alum peavey # 11984 or cant hook # 119981 that Northern Tools sells is the same thing stihl sells but with out the stickers. It also looks to be the same thing as the Log Rite thats painted blue. For a lot less money.


----------



## KindlingKing (Sep 19, 2008)

maul ratt said:


> I was wondering if the Logrite canthook will stand up on it own when a log lift is attached? I have the peavey setup and I like being able to poke it in the ground so I don't have to bend down to pick it up. If I can switch out the tips, I'm thinking about trying the cant.
> 
> :wave:




Mine stands up just fine if propped against the logs I'm working. Most of the time, its holding them up in the air so I have to bend over anyway. The other great thing about the cant hook or a peavey is that you can use it to just roll the logs (if you don't want the log stand) after you cut 3/4 through. You can then finish your cut without worrying about hitting the ground. I've used it both ways, just depends upon the size of the wood and how I feel at the time.


----------



## KindlingKing (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the orange one is as heavy duty as the LogRite? If so, the price is great.


----------



## 046 (Sep 19, 2008)

northern tools' version of this tool looks identical to Logrite's 
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200333229_200333229

sure would like to know if this a real logrite or a chinese copy? 

5ft version is $30 cheaper than logrite, but 6.5 ft version is $89 vs $158 for logrite 78in version. 

my preference is going with a USA made tool, if it's anywhere close in price. support our American workers. 



OilHead said:


> Near as I can tell the 5 ft. orange color alum peavey # 11984 or cant hook # 119981 that Northern Tools sells is the same thing stihl sells but with out the stickers. It also looks to be the same thing as the Log Rite thats painted blue. For a lot less money.


----------

